

Great article covering the past 20 years of malware - cocoon
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?newsid=3263533

======
bediger
Shouldn't that be "Great article covering the past 20 years of _Windows_
malware", given that the article title is _20 years of innovative Windows
malware_?

All computers don't run Windows anymore.

Beyond that, isn't the real question "What sociological factors have prevented
Linux, Mac, etc from attracting the dense cloud of malware that Windows has?"

------
Isamu
I used to collect viruses - found "in the wild" when my friends and co-
workers' machines became infected.

I disassembled them and studied them a bit. Very interesting! I remember some
ancient boot sector viruses that spread via floppy.

Haven't thought about them in years.

